# The War Of Wrath



## John (Oct 8, 2021)

Hi
If Earendil Had Not Arrived On His Skyship To Fight Ancalagon The Black Then What Would Happen To The Host Of The Valar? And If They Where Destroyed Would Eru Have Taken Out Morgoth Himself?


----------



## Elthir (Oct 16, 2021)

If that had happened Andreth's prophecy would have kicked in, and Túrin would have slain Ancalagon, Khamûl . . . and maybe a few of the Vanyar by mistake.


----------



## John (Oct 16, 2021)

Please Explain This Furthur


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 16, 2021)

John said:


> Please Explain This Furthur


Use your own imagination ...


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Oct 16, 2021)

I'd like further explanation also.

Especially about Khamul!


----------



## grendel (Oct 16, 2021)

I think he (Elthir) was being facetious...


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Oct 16, 2021)

Surely not.


----------



## Elthir (Oct 16, 2021)

John said:


> Please Explain This Furthur



I wish I could!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Oct 16, 2021)

Perhaps a jog to the brain.


----------



## Elthir (Oct 16, 2021)

You'll need a bigger brick 😂


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Oct 16, 2021)

Couldn't find one. Will this do?


----------



## Elthir (Oct 17, 2021)

Still not helping . . . 
maybe a spoon?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Oct 17, 2021)

Eggsellent idea; they do seem to go together.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 18, 2021)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Surely not.
> View attachment 10533


Reminds me of the legend of the Sparkleponies of Nardor


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Oct 18, 2021)

Ah yes, Nardor -- the Heartbreaking Work of Staggering Genius.

At least in the opinion of its author. 😊


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## d4rk3lf (Jul 15, 2022)

John said:


> Hi
> If Earendil Had Not Arrived On His Skyship To Fight Ancalagon The Black Then What Would Happen To The Host Of The Valar? And If They Where Destroyed Would Eru Have Taken Out Morgoth Himself?


On a serious note, in my opinion, host of the Valar didn't contain any Vala (well, maybe just Tulkas came after the battle to chain up Morgoth), because if they do, the dragons wouldn't be able to push them so much. 
So, if Earendil didn't arrived, or was killed by Ancalagon, there wouldn't be need for Illuvatar intervention, because I think few Vala (for example: Manwe, Aule and Ulmo) would be more then enough to wipe out all the dragons, balrogs and whatever army Motgoth had.


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Jul 15, 2022)

Olorgando said:


> Use your own imagination ...


Purchase the copy right of JRRT is more effective XD


----------

